
Open Source Covid-19 Ventilator Canada - themantra514
https://open-source-covid-19-ventilator-canada.mn.co
======
ShroudedNight
CBC Article: [https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/london/pandemic-ventilator-
de...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/london/pandemic-ventilator-design-
covid19-1.5511412)

